
How to create a schedule that fosters creativity | TK's weblog - Tawheed
http://www.tawheedkader.com/2010/06/how-to-create-a-schedule-that-fosters-creativity/
======
frossie
This is why I like to have "meeting days" - hopefully one, (or less optimally,
two) days when people are subject to be asked to attend a meeting. Sure, that
can mean that you may end up wiping a whole day to meetings, but at least it
allows four days for people to follow the natural rhythm of their work.

